# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Tool] OSMultiTask - OSRS Multiboxing solution

## SnowyGryphon

Multiboxing software for OSRS.
Automaticly focuses the account which is not doing anything.
Demo: DTube
If you have enough computer power running 30+ accounts should not be a problem.

- Features
* Auto login
* Auto focus
* Multiple world selection strategies
- round robin all worlds, free worlds or only member worlds or worlds of your choice
- single world
* Custom focus priority scripting
* Basic focus configuration for generic tasks
* Import accounts through CSV

Prototype GUI:
demo - Copy.PNG

PM me if you are interested, Im going forward on this project based on interest.

----------

